# Review of the Grand Seiko SBGX319



## scooby

I don't do reviews all that often anymore, but I could not find a single review or video of this watch anywhere, so I thought I would to do a quick write up.

I don't often get the chance to wear classy dress styled watches, but I really enjoy them and appreciate their artistic dials, hands, and cases. As of late, I've been drawn to older vintage style watches of the 60s and 70s. Classic sizes of 35-38mm, clean dials, long markers, elegant hands, etc. They're often topped off by a beautiful domed acrylic crystals as well. Watches like the vintage Rolex Datejusts, Omega Constellations, Longines Heritage, King Seikos, etc. I actually picked up a vintage Omega quartz recently that checked all those boxes. All I could think of was....why don't they make them like this anymore!?

Well, I happened to stumble upon a watch about 6 months ago, a Grand Seiko that I had never seen before, and I hadn't heard anyone talk about it on the forums. After finding some pictures on the internet, I quickly realized that this was the answer I was looking for. A completely modern watch with all of the traits of vintage dress watches that I've been recently lusting after. This is what I've been looking for....The Grand Seiko SBGX319.









This GS measures in at 37mm x 11mm tall. 18mm lug with. It's powered by the well known and respected 9F HAQ movement. Since I don't wear dress watches all that often, and wanting to keep my mechanical collection and service costs to a minimum, this was right up my alley.

As I mentioned earlier, this watch has all the design cues of a vintage watch, wrapped up in a modern package. It has a very thin case and bezel. Paired with a double domed sapphire crystal, it really accentuates the beautiful dial, and gives the watch a vintage vibe.

View attachment 13934365


Also notice how the lugs are not not blended into the rest of the case. Almost as if they are separate from the case. Very Nomos and vintage like as well. The drilled lugs are just a nice added bonus.









My my favorite thing about the dial are the hour markers. Very long, non lumed markers, also what you'd find on a vintage piece.









The bracelet is is extremely comfortable and has a unique polish design, where they've chosen to polish the outer 1/4 section of the links. It works really well and adds a touch of class, without being overly blingy. Sizing the links was unique. They use a double pin system with some small collars and screws on one side. It reminded me most of the Breitling Pro II link system. Very secure and really easy to get the perfect fit as you have an endless supply of 1/2 links.























My plan was to immediately put this on a black croc strap, but I'm really enjoying the bracelet. It might just stay on here.

The hands are polished and the dial is Seiko's sunburst silver. It changes from dark silver in low light, to a sunburst Champaign in others. A truly beautiful transition and a pleasure to stare at.
















The double domed sapphire crystal is really the icing on the cake with this watch. It really just accentuates the vintage vibe, makes the dial and markers pop, and creates a visual treat for the wearer.
















Here is a comparison shot next to my vintage Omega 35mm, Aqua Terra 38.5, and Max Bill 38mm.









I purchased this from Seiya in Japan. I was very familiar with his site, but this was my first purchase from him, and it did not disappoint. Top notch communication, shipping, and careful packaging with extra goodies. I will definitely be purchasing from him again. This watch was a roll of the dice for me. I had never seen one in the flesh and I couldn't find any reviews. I've had the GS SBGX061 and 063 in the past though. I knew that I loved GS HAQ, and I really wanted one back in the collection. This SBGX319 has been everything I was hoping it would be. It's a definite keeper. Hopefully this review will help others considering this watch in the future. Cheers.


----------



## whineboy

Great review of a beautiful watch, scooby. Thank you!
The case design looks similar to that on some of the SBGW hand-winders (and SBGRx61). One of my favorite features is the little 'knick' in the lugs where they meet the bezel - it's easy to see in your second photo. I've heard that feature shows Seiko's skill in case finishing (not just GS - my 1970 Seiko Lord Marvel also has it).
The dual-finish links are also cool.
Wear it in good health!


----------



## scooby

whineboy said:


> Great review of a beautiful watch, scooby. Thank you!
> The case design looks similar to that on some of the SBGW hand-winders (and SBGRx61). One of my favorite features is the little 'knick' in the lugs where they meet the bezel - it's easy to see in your second photo. I've heard that feature shows Seiko's skill in case finishing (not just GS - my 1970 Seiko Lord Marvel also has it).
> The dual-finish links are also cool.
> Wear it in good health!


Thank you! I agree about it sharing similar design cues with its mechanical siblings. I was really close to going that route until I stumbled upon this little gem. I just had to share as I really feel this is a relatively unknown home run amongst the GS HAQ lineup.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Very thoughtful review! Congrats

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Really nice piece. The bracelet it very interesting too. Congrats!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## martletsuk

Great review and wonderful pictures. Really brings it to life compared with the stock ones.


----------



## matthew P

Thanks for the write up and photos about a fantastic watch .

to add to the information aspect..... if like me you wondered if they make this watch in black?.... here's a picture










I'm guessing they would both look great on black alligator strap for a dressier look.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## omeglycine

That’s a sweet watch, and a great quartz collection as well. The SBGW031/231/035/235 is always near the top of my dress watch list, but the grab and go element to this watch (along with the added go anywhere 100M water resistance factor) is very appealing.


----------



## Toothbras

Great review and great watch!


----------



## BrianBinFL

Beautiful watch. Congratulations.


----------



## avusblue

That's an excellent review, friend! Great observations....by a thoughtful and experienced collector, with impeccable taste and a discerning eye. Thanks for taking the time to share it with us.

And then, regarding the watch itself? It's exquisite! Many of us constantly pursue that elusive, perfect example of a classic, vintage-looking, "old-man-style" all-arounder watch....yet one which also possesses fully modern quality, finishing, performance, and robustness. This watch pulls off that balancing act as well as any that I've seen.

You, sir, now own what just might be the most elegant, gracious, dependably accurate, well made, and under the radar watch that possibly exists. It's a stunner. Congratulations.


----------



## scooby

avusblue said:


> That's an excellent review, friend! Great observations....by a thoughtful and experienced collector, with impeccable taste and a discerning eye. Thanks for taking the time to share it with us.
> 
> And then, regarding the watch itself? It's exquisite! Many of us constantly pursue that elusive, perfect example of a classic, vintage-looking, "old-man-style" all-arounder watch....yet one which also possesses fully modern quality, finishing, performance, and robustness. This watch pulls off that balancing act as well as any that I've seen.
> 
> You, sir, now own what just might be the most elegant, gracious, dependably accurate, well made, and under the radar watch that possibly exists. It's a stunner. Congratulations.


Thank you! Very kind words coming from quite possibly the best reviewer in all of watchdom! I may try, but I'll never come close to topping an avusblue review!


----------



## medellin

Thank you for the review. 9F Grand Seikos are so underrated. I strongly considered the SBGX before settling on an SBGV model.


----------



## 14060

Enjoyed the review! Beautiful watch!


----------



## scooby

medellin said:


> View attachment 13935521
> 
> 
> Thank you for the review. 9F Grand Seikos are so underrated. I strongly considered the SBGX before settling on an SBGV model.


Is that the 009? I sooo wanted that watch when it first came out. Beautiful and retro classic!


----------



## 5661nicholas

Wonderful review, and a beautiful example of a GS 9f. I too was drawn to a more modest 37mm, domed crystal, unique lugs......however, holding a beast of a movement. Congratulations, enjoy not servicing it for about 50 years. Couple shots of my SBGV011 

































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RPF

Supple bracelet, complex case, nice finishing. What's not to like? The case in particular, is hard to copy because it's so darn hard to machine.

Congrats on a fine acquisition. 

There are relatively few no-date GS around, other than the handwinds.


----------



## scooby

5661nicholas said:


> Wonderful review, and a beautiful example of a GS 9f. I too was drawn to a more modest 37mm, domed crystal, unique lugs......however, holding a beast of a movement. Congratulations, enjoy not servicing it for about 50 years. Couple shots of my SBGV011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you! I knew your name sounded familiar. Take a look at the Aqua Terra quartz in my pic. Ring a bell?:-d She went through the full spa treatment from Omega. Still enjoying it. Good to hear from you. Your GS is stunning. I've always admired that model. Cool to see it on a bracelet. I've only seen it on leather previously.


----------



## 5661nicholas

scooby said:


> Thank you! I knew your name sounded familiar. Take a look at the Aqua Terra quartz in my pic. Ring a bell?:-d She went through the full spa treatment from Omega. Still enjoying it. Good to hear from you. Your GS is stunning. I've always admired that model. Cool to see it on a bracelet. I've only seen it on leather previously.


I do remember, and I am glad to see you are still enjoying it! You have a beautiful collection there, thanks again for sharing a great review on a GS I was not even aware existed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

Congrats on a very nice watch  And thank you for charing this piece, I have been waiting for some one outside Japan to write about this model.
It´s my understanding this is a JDM model, that´s probably why there is no reviews on it yet. I am going to Tokyo in april and this one, or the black 321 is on my radar. You say "Seiko silver"... is this not the same colour as the 063, is it more silver than champagne? I am also thinking of putting it on leather of some sort, maybe stingray. Since it´s used on samurai sword handles it´s a perfect match in my book. Anyway, great pictures and thanks for charing your thoughts


----------



## agentdaffy007

Two years ago, i was looking for a GS to complement my other GS. After hours of research, i was set on the SBGX321 because it is a classic style, thin and no date. I was so close to pulling the trigger. Now i am happy with my Omega PO8800 and SBGW253.

Sometime i still think about it and reviews like this doesn't help. Another one that i might one day get is the SBGV011.

Congrats on your new watch. Love the dome sapphire.


----------



## Homo Sapien X

The watch is fascinating, an excellent review with some comparisons. I was so close to pulling a trigger to buy a GS GMT and is still hunting for one good piece. Guess I’m on another hunting spree for a GS. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby

Barbababa said:


> Congrats on a very nice watch  And thank you for charing this piece, I have been waiting for some one outside Japan to write about this model.
> It´s my understanding this is a JDM model, that´s probably why there is no reviews on it yet. I am going to Tokyo in april and this one, or the black 321 is on my radar. You say "Seiko silver"... is this not the same colour as the 063, is it more silver than champagne? I am also thinking of putting it on leather of some sort, maybe stingray. Since it´s used on samurai sword handles it´s a perfect match in my book. Anyway, great pictures and thanks for charing your thoughts


I've also owned the 063 previously. It's been a while, but I would say this is very similar, if not identical. This dial can go from silver, to ivory, to champagne depending on the lighting.


----------



## Barbababa

It was my understanding the sbgx319 and sbgx321 are new releases (late 2018) under the Elegance Collection, are you sure you saw the sbgx321 2 years ago?
Good luck hunting down the sbgv011, it´s a sweet thing  To bad it´s limited to 900ex and discontinued


----------



## scooby

Barbababa said:


> It was my understanding the sbgx319 and sbgx321 are new releases (late 2018) under the Elegance Collection, are you sure you saw the sbgx321 2 years ago?
> Good luck hunting down the sbgv011, it´s a sweet thing  To bad it´s limited to 900ex and discontinued


That sbgv011 is awesome. I had my eye on that right when it came out. I had good intentions of pulling the trigger, but waited too long. Seiko discontinues a lot of their models rather quickly. That's part of the reason I jumped on this one, as well as did a review, right away. If people don't know about it and it's not selling quite as well as others, they're sure to discontinue it. I didn't want to wait this time and miss out on this one.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Since we are talking about this one also....sorry OP









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## medellin

scooby said:


> Is that the 009? I sooo wanted that watch when it first came out. Beautiful and retro classic!


Yes, it's an amazing watch and I find the design to be very well balanced. More so than most Grand Seikos that I have seen.


----------



## Barbababa

Since this one no longer is in my collection I have my sight set on the sbgx319 instead. The sbgv009 was a spot on tribute to the ´64 selfdater imo. My initial thought was that it would get lots of wrist-time, not being a vintage watch that needs easy handling and so on... It turned out the otherway around. Being LE and with the super nice zaratsu finish made it sit in the box just to look at, so I let it go to a moore careless wis bro.
Useless facts *the sbgx319 and sbgx321 are new releases with the new dial, without "SEIKO" on them. Previous models was sbgx119 and sbgx121


----------



## Barbababa

double post


----------



## 5661nicholas

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 13942299
> 
> Since this one no longer is in my collection I have my sight set on the sbgx319 instead. The sbgv009 was a spot on tribute to the ´64 selfdater imo. My initial thought was that it would get lots of wrist-time, not being a vintage watch that needs easy handling and so on... It turned out the otherway around. Being LE and with the super nice zaratsu finish made it sit in the box just to look at, so I let it go to a moore careless wis bro.
> Useless facts *the sbgx319 and sbgx321 are new releases with the new dial, without "SEIKO" on them. Previous models was sbgx119 and sbgx121


That strap is gorgeous, may I ask where it is from?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw

Great review and pics...GS would sell a lot more watches if they hired you to take pics lol. Seriously some of the beat GS pics I’ve ever seen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agentdaffy007

Looks like a stingray strap. Check out Aaron Bespoke, he makes them quite well. Make sure to ask for the right thickness.



5661nicholas said:


> Barbababa said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13942299
> 
> Since this one no longer is in my collection I have my sight set on the sbgx319 instead. The sbgv009 was a spot on tribute to the ´64 selfdater imo. My initial thought was that it would get lots of wrist-time, not being a vintage watch that needs easy handling and so on... It turned out the otherway around. Being LE and with the super nice zaratsu finish made it sit in the box just to look at, so I let it go to a moore careless wis bro.
> Useless facts *the sbgx319 and sbgx321 are new releases with the new dial, without "SEIKO" on them. Previous models was sbgx119 and sbgx121
> 
> 
> 
> That strap is gorgeous, may I ask where it is from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Barbababa

@5661nicholas Thank you! It´s a pearl ray strap I bougt from watchbandcenter, manifactured by Fluco.


----------



## Barbababa

@agentdaffy007 One unique feature with these bands is the material it self. The small bumps are made of a horn material (like finger nails) and very durable. You can use a nail file to get a perfekt fit in line with the lugs if it´s to thick  It is also my understanding this skin is a leftover product from food produktion wich makes it a good choice recycle wise =)


----------



## 5661nicholas

Barbababa said:


> @5661nicholas Thank you! It´s a pearl ray strap I bougt from watchbandcenter, manifactured by Fluco.


Thank you! Assuming you went with the 20mm?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmcdairmant

Great review, this really is an underground watch. I’m hoping to get the black version soon!


----------



## dion.steve

I am wondering what the difference is between the SBGX2XX vs SBGX3XX? Both are quartz and both look very much alike (I have the 259). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

scooby said:


> That sbgv011 is awesome. I had my eye on that right when it came out. I had good intentions of pulling the trigger, but waited too long. Seiko discontinues a lot of their models rather quickly. That's part of the reason I jumped on this one, as well as did a review, right away. If people don't know about it and it's not selling quite as well as others, they're sure to discontinue it. I didn't want to wait this time and miss out on this one.


I too fell in love with the sbgv0111 and waited too long. The Self-Dater retrospective. They are selling at a premium now, it seems. One of the most all-around handsome Grand Seiko's I've ever seen, in addition to your 319, of course!!


----------



## Covenant

Beautiful watch and a great review, I hadn't come across this model yet and it is stunning. Can I ask what the bracelet clasp is like, is it the typical GS push-release clasp?


----------



## Lucien369

I got my SBGX319 in June 2018 at the Knightsbridge's Grand Seiko Boutique.

It was my first GS and still my favourite. I loved its design as soon as I saw it : classic and pure. The silver sunburst dial is just perfect.

I only had to adjust it for the saving time. It never deviated. It was my first analog Quartz watch in a long long time.


----------



## scooby

Covenant said:


> Beautiful watch and a great review, I hadn't come across this model yet and it is stunning. Can I ask what the bracelet clasp is like, is it the typical GS push-release clasp?


I've had the SBGX 061 and 063 before. This clasp is identical. Push button style. The bracelet feels very similar, but has polish on the outer 1/4 of the links vs no polish on the others. It also has rounded endcaps(removable) that are the actual pin system. It's a little bit different.


----------



## scooby

Lucien369 said:


> I got my SBGX319 in June 2018 at the Knightsbridge's Grand Seiko Boutique.
> 
> It was my first GS and still my favourite. I loved its design as soon as I saw it : classic and pure. The silver sunburst dial is just perfect.
> 
> I only had to adjust it for the saving time. It never deviated. It was my first analog Quartz watch in a long long time.
> 
> View attachment 14019783


Awesome! Good to see that there are more of them out there!


----------



## johnmcdairmant

scooby said:


> I've had the SBGX 061 and 063 before. This clasp is identical. Push button style. The bracelet feels very similar, but has polish on the outer 1/4 of the links vs no polish on the others. It also has rounded endcaps(removable) that are the actual pin system. It's a little bit different.


I was considering the 061/261 before I saw your post. I'm really liking the look of the 321, but it's like 700 bucks more for essentially the same watch as the 261, but without a date, and a bit of vintage styling. If you used to have the 061/063, what put you off then and onto this watch?


----------



## Lucien369

The SBGX319 next to the SBGV205G.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Lucien369 said:


> The SBGX319 next to the SBGV205G.
> 
> View attachment 14022401


Couple of beauts. I love the 44gs case and blue seconds hand of the sbgv205, but also love the clean, no-date dial of the sbgx319.


----------



## scooby

johnmcdairmant said:


> I was considering the 061/261 before I saw your post. I'm really liking the look of the 321, but it's like 700 bucks more for essentially the same watch as the 261, but without a date, and a bit of vintage styling. If you used to have the 061/063, what put you off then and onto this watch?


I always felt GS's leaned dressy, and at the time I didn't want a dress watch per se, so I sold my 061 and 063. As a dressier watch, I prefer the 319 due to the no date dial, long markers(much longer than the 061/063, very thin case, and very domed sapphire. The 319 leans dress and vintage for me, where as the 061/063 are more modern everday wears with the brushed hands and matte dials when I look back and compare them. I'd still like to get a 261 back in my collection someday.


----------



## johnmcdairmant

Thanks, that gives me a bit to think about. Either way, gotta free up some cash before I pull the trigger on either the 261 or 321.


----------



## nomking77

This watch is super amazing.


----------



## Elara

I know this is an old post but I had to say thank you for the valuable review, with excellent photos. I found virtually no information on the beautiful SBGX319 aside from this post!


----------



## Lucien369

The SBGX319 is still my favourite GS. 

Sadly it seems to have been discontinued. 

The closest GS is the new 34mm  SBGX347 on leather straps.


----------



## london_v

I may have an opportunity to acquire the 319. @scooby @Lucien369 how are you getting on with it? I’m contemplating adding this as my grab and go dress watch (would put it on black croc leather).


----------



## scooby

london_v said:


> I may have an opportunity to acquire the 319. @scooby @Lucien369 how are you getting on with it? I’m contemplating adding this as my grab and go dress watch (would put it on black croc leather).


I‘m still loving my 319! It is a definite keeper in the collection. I actually just placed an order myself for a Grand Seiko black croc strap and buckle from Seiya. As fantastic as the bracelet is, I always envisioned this watch on leather.


----------



## london_v

scooby said:


> I‘m still loving my 319! It is a definite keeper in the collection. I actually just placed an order myself for a Grand Seiko black croc strap and buckle from Seiya. As fantastic as the bracelet is, I always envisioned this watch on leather.


Would love to see pics with the black leather when you can


----------



## hirolau

scooby said:


> This GS measures in at 37mm x 11mm tall. 19mm lug with. It's powered by the well known and respected 9F HAQ movement. Since I don't wear dress watches all that often, and wanting to keep my mechanical collection and service costs to a minimum, this was right up my alley.


Great review and thanks for sharing info and pictures of this watch. One small correction, I am pretty sure the lugs are 18mm on this one!


----------



## scooby

hirolau said:


> Great review and thanks for sharing info and pictures of this watch. One small correction, I am pretty sure the lugs are 18mm on this one!


You are correct sir! I just measured and the lug width is indeed 18mm! Well, I’m not sure I want to try and throw this on the 19mm GS strap I just bought then. I may just keep this on the bracelet.


----------



## scooby

london_v said:


> Would love to see pics with the black leather when you can


Paired with the new info about this watch having 18mm, vs 19mm lugs, I think I’m going to just keep this on the bracelet for now. Sorry for keeping you hanging. I‘m confident it would look stunning on leather.


----------



## hirolau

Trying on some leather straps.


----------



## scooby

hirolau said:


> Trying on some leather straps.


Wow! Those all look fantastic! I knew it Would look great on leather. Thanks for posting those pics👍


----------



## hirolau

Another strap, this one is made by my brother!


----------



## Louno

It's beautiful ! No date 9F are really the best models to enjoy the accuracy of Quartz. This model looks especially great on strap and the one your brother made you is superb. Great job brother !


----------



## garbidz

That was one thorough introduction to this GS.
I was lacking a Quartz GS but I got a bit lower (=not an HAQ) grade one.
As I always forget what day it is, I got the Day/DATE SBGT 001.
SEIKO promises 50 years of technical performance...if it was made in 1993 it will be ticking a long time after I'm gone. If somebody changes the battery, that is.


----------

